# 1926 Electric Trolley Ride



## OURv (Dec 31, 2017)

Friends,

Come along as we take a ride in a historic

Electric Trolley at the Western Railway Museum.

So Fun !!








Mr & Mrs Ourv

San Francisco Bay Area of California

2015 Winnebago Vista 31KE

2012 Jeep Wrangler JK 4 door in raspberry


Visit us on YouTube@OURv


----------

